# Good Strut Good Ride



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys. It's time for me to upgrade my struts. I've got 148k+ on the original struts and springs. IT'S TIME FOR A CHANGE! Heres the deal. It's my daily driver and my project car. My wife uses the car a lot to. I need a strut that has better handling then stock but is not stiff like a racing strut. I dont want to go all out racing struts, I just want a little more performance, something that can hold a tight turn, eliminate that rolling feeling, and give me a smoother ride. I'll be installing a front and rear strut bar at the same time so take that into consideration. 

What have you guys installed? What has worked for you?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

KYB GR-2's if you run stock springs. If you intend to lower it, run KYB AGX's or Tokico Illuminas.


----------

